# A33 automatic transmission Problems



## Noy (Dec 12, 2005)

Hello, 

I have a 2003 Nissan Cefiro (A33 chassis). The car has about 46000 kms on it. Recently, the transmission seems to disengage itself from drive and does not upshift. Engine just high revs. 

What I would do is to shut down the engine, wait a while and start up. Transmission works fine again until it starts acting up. I notice this happens when I am moving in slow , stop and go traffic.

Does anybody have a similar situation?

Noy


----------



## A33Cefiro (Apr 8, 2008)

*Is your auto transmission fixed already?*

Noy,

Just joined the forum and I see there was not a line of reply on your query in 2005. Anyway, I have the same car and with only 54000 kms on it, I am already starting to experience shifting slips particularly going to 3rd gear and sometimes on 2nd also. Did you have yours fixed? What was the remedy? I was advised to first have the ATF changed then see from there.


----------

